# Instalacja binarek

## Marcin81

Witam. Od jakiegos czasu zastanawiam sie jak instalowac pakiety binarne. Polecenie:

```
emerge -gK anjuta

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................

Fetching binary packages info...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3129, in ?

    mydepgraph=depgraph(myaction,myopts)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 915, in __init__

    portage.db["/"]["bintree"].populate(("--getbinpkg" in myopts), ("--getbinpkgonly" in myopts))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5931, in populate

    self.remotepkgs = getbinpkg.dir_get_metadata(settings["PORTAGE_BINHOST"], chunk_size=chunk_size)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 440, in dir_get_metadata

    filelist = dir_get_list(baseurl, conn)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 288, in dir_get_list

    raise Exception, "Unable to get listing: %s %s" % (rc,msg)

Exception: Unable to get listing: None Server request failed: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

```

Ustawienia w /etc/make.conf nastepujace:

PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.arg/athlon-xp"

Czy cos jeszcze trzeba ustawic np. zmienna FEATURES?

----------

## Grosik

Zle wpisales adres PORTAGE_BINHOST, powinno byc https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp . O tym, ze ma problemy z polaczeniem sie z serwerem portage poinformowalo Cie tutaj:

```
Exception: Unable to get listing: None Server request failed: (-2, 'Name or service not known')
```

----------

## Marcin81

Racja. Literowka. Dzieki.

```
emerge -gK anjuta

Fetching binary packages info...

Location has moved: https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

  -- DONE!

Calculating dependencies

!!! There are no packages available to satisfy: "anjuta"

!!! Either add a suitable binary package or compile from an ebuild.
```

Teraz czaje jak instalowac i sciagac pliki. Przy innych ustawianiach sciaga zrodla.

Jeszcze raz dziekuje.  :Smile:  MIlo jest powrocic do kochanego gentoo.

Jeszcze jedno po wpisaniu 

```
emerge -gk anjuta
```

 sciaga zrodla i pliki wynikowe o. ktore od razu linkuje. Dobrze rozumuje?

Jesli tak to fajowo.  :Smile: 

Gdybym lbyl w bledzie to mnie poprawcie:

```
emerge -gk anjuta

Fetching binary packages info...

Location has moved: https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

  -- DONE!

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-util/anjuta-1.2.4 to /

```

Last edited by Marcin81 on Tue May 16, 2006 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nbvcxz

a tak z ciekawości to możecie podać jakieś inne polecane adresy serwerów binarek do gentoo?

----------

## Grosik

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> a tak z ciekawości to możecie podać jakieś inne polecane adresy serwerów binarek do gentoo?

 

Binarki tylko pod i686: http://chinstrap.alternating.net/files/

----------

## Marcin81

Czy może ktoś podać swój make.conf jeśli używa pakietów binarek? Mógbym sobie porównać ze swoim.

Zresztą oto patrzcie:

```
 emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/  http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl en"

LC_ALL="pl"

LINGUAS="pl us"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cdrw cli crypt cups dri eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut glx gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis win32codecs xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib linguas_pl linguas_us userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Raku

 *Marcin81 wrote:*   

> Czy może ktoś podać swój make.conf jeśli używa pakietów binarek? Mógbym sobie porównać ze swoim.
> 
> Zresztą oto patrzcie:

 

Głupie pytanie: czy make.conf jest brany pod uwagę w przypadku instalowania binarek?

Flag kompilatora ci nie wykorzysta, flag USE też, tylko dane odnośnie serwera z binarkami są chyba potrzebne

Nasuwa się od razu pytanie: jeśli tak jest, to po co Gentoo? Nie lepiej jakaś binarna dystrybucja? Słyszałem że Archlinux jest bardzo szybko i jak tylko znajdę czas, wypróbuje jego działanie. 

A jesli jednak jeszcze coś kompilujesz, to make.conf ustawiasz wg uznania/potrzeb.

----------

## Marcin81

Chciałem sie zorientować czy nie pominąłem czogoś w zmiennej FEATURE, bo można domyśllnie ustawić emergowanie na binarki.

Po za tym u mnie coś nie działa instalacja z binerek, dlatego pytałem.

```
 emerge -gK gaim

Fetching binary packages info...

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

  -- DONE!

Calculating dependencies

!!! There are no packages available to satisfy: "gaim"

!!! Either add a suitable binary package or compile from an ebuild.

```

Testowałem już innne dystrybucje (ostantnio ubuntu) jednak nie dorównuja gentoo. Moze jak znajdę czas to sprawdze Archlinux

Edit by Poe

ort  

----------

## Raku

 *Marcin81 wrote:*   

> Moze jak znajdę czas to sprawdze Archlinux'a.

 

Mógłbys mi dać wtedy znać na priv, jakie wrażenia?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Marcin81

Czemu nie. Jednak nie prędko się za to zabiorę. (mam wolną partycję - nie mam za bardzo czasu  :Sad:  )

Ps. znajomy poinformował mnie żę:

 *Quote:*   

> dystrybucje karrora czy jakos tak. oparta na xgl ktora ma jakis rewolucyjny interfejs.. ale nie odala mi sie.. zwisa... (livedvd) 

 

----------

## Yatmai

Buu, chyba mam zły dzień, dopisałem do make.conf

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp"
```

, ale dostaję

```
zeratul ~ # emerge glade -gK

Fetching binary packages info...

Location has moved: https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

  -- DONE!

Calculating dependencies

!!! There are no packages available to satisfy: "glade"

!!! Either add a suitable binary package or compile from an ebuild.

zeratul ~ #
```

 mimo, że na serwerze są 4 wersje glade'a

```
 glade-0.6.4.tbz2                                  

glade-2.6.8.tbz2                                    

glade-2.10.1.tbz2                                 

glade-2.12.1.tbz2 
```

----------

## Marcin81

No właśnie męczę się z tym samym. Od dawna próbuje wyczaić jakiś serwer z binarkami do gentoo (aktualny) aby działał.

Chyba dlatego że serwer jest na https. Sprawdzam i testuje właśnie:

http://ftp.fredan.se/gentoo/binaries/amd-athlonxp/All

----------

## piotruspan

 *Quote:*   

> Ps. znajomy poinformował mnie żę:
> 
> Cytat:
> 
> dystrybucje karrora czy jakos tak. oparta na xgl ktora ma jakis rewolucyjny interfejs.. ale nie odala mi sie.. zwisa... (livedvd)

 

jeśli już to  Kororaa

xgl  livecd

u mnie odpala się bez problemu

warto  zobaczyć i wypróbować  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

